# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Power point presentation?

## POPZ

Does anyone know of, or if there exists a powerpoint presentation regarding hive construction or different types of hive? I am giving a beginners workshop next weekend. So anything that could help would be mightly appreciated.

----------


## gavin

Hi Popz

No PPTs but there are plans on the main SBA site, and plenty of images in the catalogues of the equipment suppliers.  Wikipedia has images of some odd hives: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beehive.

G.

----------


## POPZ

Gavin. Thanks for that, Wikipedia is rather interesting - great photos of peculiar hives especially the Wooden hives in Stripeikiai Lithuania. What a lovely sight. 
I was just being lazy and hoping that someone had made up some sort of presentation. I am doing a flatpack building workshop here next weekend and was hoping to have some useful stuff to show to folk. I guess that maybe it could be something I could start building myself, but over time and definitely not by next weekend!

Richard

----------


## Trog

Wow!  Do you think we could persuade a chainsaw carver to make some like these?  Maybe Art in Nature would be a good site.  Swarm-luring hives that look like art!

----------


## gavin

I could see them all along the waterfront near the chip van ....

----------


## POPZ

This thread started as a serious query regarding powerpoint presentations. Within just 5 posts it has degenerated down to chippie vans! It is fairly obvious to me that this forum is going to be way above my intellect and level of learning! (can't find appropriate smiley here, in fact cannot find where any smileys are???)

Have fun - POPZ

----------


## gavin

At least it is in the bee blether section, otherwise I may have had to moderate myself.  Yes, the smilies have disappeared!  Used to be there on the right as you write a reply.

:-(

----------


## Trog

It is surely a law of fora that all threads degenerate into discussions of food sooner or later?  Perhaps this is appropriate given that it's our bees' foremost preoccupation in life  :Big Grin:   Still, powerpoint to the chip van in five moves is pretty swift work!

----------


## POPZ

I am glad you agree Trog, but it seems that we are the only ones. Obviously chip vans are far more important:confused

However, to carry on with this thread in a more serious context, I have decided to start my very own power point presentation. There are two problems here.
1) I am not very good at it, so will keep it simple.
2) An extreme lack of photos. 

So if there is anyone out there who has piccies of anything really - queens, drones, equipment etc. and they are willing to let me use them in the presentation, that would be very helpful. Just PM me please.

Hope begging threads are not a 'no no' on the forum - always getting into trouble. :Smile:

----------


## POPZ

Just take a look at this website - some fantoosh piccies. http://www.thehoneygatherers.com/html/index_en.html

And, by the way, thanks for all the piccies I got from everyone on the forum - HUH!!  :Confused:

----------

